# Lecture de disquette 3,5 pouces



## JBK (23 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
 je cherche à lire des disquettes grises 3,5 pouces DS,DD 1M0,
qui ont été utilisées avec un Imac G3 et un lecteur usb
que je n'ai plus. 
Savez-vous où je peux m'adresser?
Merci


----------



## HMaC2AL (23 Janvier 2014)

Tu peux faire l'acquisition d'un lecteur usb ici: http://www.amazon.fr/Externe-lecteur-disquette-Floppy-portable/dp/B00095KY7U ou encore un ami qui en possède un

*Note du modo :* un seul topic suffit, je fusionne.


----------



## matacao (23 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas ou tu peux faire ca. Si tu veux, j'ai la possibilité de lire les disquettes et de copier les donnés sur une clé USB (j'ai une grande collection de macintosh), par contre pendant les vacances scolaires car je n'ai pas le temps en ce moment.

matacao.


----------



## matacao (24 Janvier 2014)

HMaC2AL a dit:


> Tu peux faire l'acquisition d'un lecteur usb ici: http://www.amazon.fr/Externe-lecteur-disquette-Floppy-portable/dp/B00095KY7U ou encore un ami qui en possède un
> 
> *Note du modo :* un seul topic suffit, je fusionne.



Les lecteurs USB externes de disquettes ne fonctionnent pas sur Mac OS X c'est pas la peine d'essayer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2014)

matacao a dit:


> Les lecteurs USB externes de disquettes ne fonctionnent pas sur Mac OS X c'est pas la peine d'essayer.



Ah ben ça, c'est bête, je n'étais pas au courant, tellement pas au courant que jusqu'ici, j'en utilisais deux couramment (ah non, pardon, il n'y en a qu'un seul des deux qui soit USB) &#8230; C'est con, maintenant que je le sais, ça ne va plus marcher :rateau:



Par contre, ce qui est certain, c'est qu'à partir de Snow Leopard (10.6.x), OS X ne peut plus écrire sur des disquettes formatées en HFS (mais il peut toujours les lire), HFS+ only, ce qui le rend inutile pour mes vieux tromblons, j'ai donc déconnecté le lecteur de disquettes USB de mon MBP pour le relier à mon serveur (PPC G4 sous 10.5.8 server) qui lui, peut toujours écrire des disquettes HFS !


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Janvier 2014)

matacao a dit:


> Les lecteurs USB externes de disquettes ne fonctionnent pas sur Mac OS X c'est pas la peine d'essayer.


Idem que Pascal77.

J'ai un lecteur de disquettes 3,5, USB 2 SmartDisk. Acheté à l'époque de Tiger, il fonctionne toujours sur Mavericks, bien que je n'en ai plus vraiment l'usage.


----------



## matacao (25 Janvier 2014)

En tout cas le mien n'a jamais voulu fonctionner sur Mac OS X, et pourtant macway me le certifiait mac OS X (il me semblait aussi avoir lu dans un célèbre magazine informatique que les lecteurs disquettes USB ne fonctionnaient pas sous Mac OS X). ^^ 
De toute façon, j'ai une machine dédiée pour le passage des disquettes en données USB car j'en ai très souvent besoin pour mes propres données personnelles. J'arrive a lire avec pas mal de disquettes usées par le temps qui ne sont pas lisible sur mes autres machines.


----------



## magicPDF (26 Janvier 2014)

Dans les années 90, quand les modem 56k sont sortis, je me souviens avoir lu l'édito d'un "célèbre" magazine informatique Mac qui expliquait qu'on était aux limites de la technologie et qu'on n'arriverait jamais à faire passer un débit supérieur dans un cable téléphonique.
On connait la suite

:rateau:


----------



## flippy (26 Janvier 2014)

Comme au temps de Louis XIV où on croyait qu'au-delà de 25 km/h, le corps ne résisterait ni à la pression ni à l'accélaration...
On connaît la suite...

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2014)

matacao a dit:


> En tout cas le mien n'a jamais voulu fonctionner sur Mac OS X



Ce qui fait quand même un peu léger pour en tirer une règle générale


----------



## magicPDF (27 Janvier 2014)

Oui, un exemple n'est pas une preuve.


----------



## Michel C. (21 Avril 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ben ça, c'est bête, je n'étais pas au courant, tellement pas au courant que jusqu'ici, j'en utilisais deux couramment (ah non, pardon, il n'y en a qu'un seul des deux qui soit USB)  C'est con, maintenant que je le sais, ça ne va plus marcher :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Invité (22 Avril 2014)

Il y avait bien le truc de percer un deuxième trou (correspondant aux D7 HD) mais je ne sais plus si ensuite la D7 devient non fomatée ou pas, donc si ce qu'elle contient est perdu ou non.
Je ne me souviens pas


----------

